# Pretty awesome hunt!



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Started crappy but it turned out good. The boy was bored and we had about 3 hours of daylight left. We headed to the dove field. I bought 2 new Mojos and had a couple other mechanicals that all took 3a batteries. Go to set up my Mojos and realized they took 2a's. Oh well put out a couple wind decoys and a few clip ons and we sat down. We probably saw 200 or 300 birds when we first walked into the field and they were flying good. I took a little time showing how the boy how to differentiate Doves from other birds and how camo works. 

He got a little bored and I let him start shooting at the clip ons. We wound up with a few but had more fun just being out with the boy. The pictures say it all.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

That's awesome! Looking forward to having kids to take out and share time together in the field. Not looking for specifics but what area of the state are you in? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures. They bring back some wonderful memories. My little boy is now 44 years old.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm hunting Delaware County


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looks like you all had fun...congrats!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

He must be a great shot to hit them on the wing with a BB gun!


----------

